# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Ποια ράτσα;;

## cowboysxaris

Με θυμό λόγω τον κακον μου επιλογών μάλλον, φτάνω σήμερα να ρωτήσω για να μην ξαναπατησω, ποιο καναρινι ρε παιδιά μπορω να Πάρω για μέσα στο σπιτι μου και να το ακούω κατα την διάρκεια της ημέρας χωρίς να έχουμε όχι ημισκοτος, όχι πρέπει να μην κελαιδαει για ώρες γιατί χαλαει, όχι δεν κανει με αλλά πτηνά, όχι κελαιδαει μόνο για ένα μήνα... Μπουκτησα, έγω ακούω γειτόνων ωραία καναρινια όχι που τσιριζουν, και καλαηδουν όλη μέρα και ολα οκ, δηλαδή εκείνα τι καναρινια ειναι πια;;;

----------


## xarhs

κοινα θα ειναι..............

----------


## cowboysxaris

Κοινά λέγοντας;; Και τραγουδούν ήρεμα και ωραία;;

----------


## lefteris13

οταν πας να αγορασεις, ακουσε πρωτα τα πουλια..δεν σου φταιει κανενας αν σε τοσα μαγαζια κ απιλογες πουλιων, πηγες κ επεσες πανω σε χαρτζ..σε καποια μαγαζια εχει ωραια κοινα, γενικα κανε μια ερευνα, ακουσε τα πουλια κ παρε αυτο που σε ικανοποιει..

----------


## xarhs

τα κοινα ειναι αυτα που δεν ειναι ρατσας...... μπορει να κελαηδανε με διαφορους τονους αναλογα με τον αιμα που κουβαλανε.......
ειναι και φθηνα στην αγορα και μπορεις να τα βρεις σε οτι χρωμα θες!!!!!!

----------


## cowboysxaris

λευτερη δεν νομιζω σε κανενα μυνημα να ανεφερα οτι καποιοσ με φταιει πλιν εμενα, επησεισ σε κανενα απο τα πετ που πηγα δεν καιλαηδουσε εκεινη την ωρα πουλι, απλα εμπιστευτικα ντεμεκ το κυροσ του μαγαζιου ενωσ κλασικου ελληνα. ευχαριστω πολυ χαρη!

----------


## lefteris13

καλα το πουλι δε σημαινει οτι ειναι αχρηστο..εσενα δεν σου αρεσει φωνητικα, οπως κ εμενα κ σε αλλους δεν μου αρεσουν τα χαρτζ(τα μαλινουα μου αρεσουν).μπορει να ναι καλο πουλακι για να ναι κ εκτροφεα με δαχτυλιδι.ποσο το αγορασες;

----------


## cowboysxaris

το 8εμα μου λευτερη ειναι οτι το θυληκο μου ειναι μαλινουα και δεν μπορω να τα διασταυρωσω, 2 οτι κοροιδευτηκα, 3 οτι ενς το πουλακι ειναι 1 ετουσ κανει 3 και μονο ηχουσ και αυτο για 3 λεπτα,,,,  ::  ::  :: , απο τιμη το πηρα 30 ε.. 8α δικση στην πορεια τι να πω...

----------


## lefteris13

σε ποια περιοχη μενεις;..μπορεις να το δωσεις κ να βρεις μαλινουα..

----------


## cowboysxaris

Ψάχνω αλλά.. Θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## xarhs

3 μονο ηχους? υπαρχει τετοιο καναρινι?
αυτο θελω πολυ να το ακουσω
και εγω κοινα εχω και χαλανε τον κοσμο...............

----------


## gianniskilkis

Χάρη κατ΄αρχήν μην τσαντίζεσαι με την επιλογή σου. Εσύ φίλε πήγες από μεράκι να πάρεις ένα πουλί ,θα πούμε χωρίς να το ψάξεις ,χωρίς να γνωρίζεις πολλά ,κλπ ,όμως δεν φταις εσύ και μην τσαντίζεσαι που ο τύπος ήταν παρτάλι και σε δούλεψε . Μην τσαντίζεσαι και πάνω από όλα μην το βάζεις κάτω .Άκουσε τους φίλους και κοίταξε να ανταλλάξεις το πουλί και πάρε ένα πουλάκι που θ΄ ακούσεις και θα σου κάνει κλίκ. Τα υπόλοιπα που λες στο πρώτο ποστ μην τα ακούς ,δεν αφορούν εσένα ,είναι για άλλου είδους εκτροφείς ή εμπόρους ή όπως αλλιώς αυτοπροσδιορίζονται ...

----------


## cowboysxaris

αν βαλεισ μαλινουα 8υληκο με χαρζ αρσενικο τι γινεται?

----------


## lefteris13

της ... το ...  ε λογικα θα βγαλεις χαρτζερολερομαλινουακια, τα μικρα μαλλον θα τραγουδησουν χαρτζ απ τον πατερα που θα ακουνε..

----------


## panos70

θα βγαλουν ενα χαμηλοφωνο που θα λεει κατι και απο τα δυο τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο

----------


## δημητρα

χαρη ακου, δεν εγινε τιποτα, ολα διορθωνονται. λοιπον 
1) ειναι σιγουρα το πουλακι χαρτζ? 2) το θυληκο σου μαλλινουα σιγουρα? 
τα πραγματα ειναι απλα το χαρτζ και τα μαλλινουα ειναι σχετικα χαμηλοφωνα πουλια, βλεπεις βιντεακια και βλεπεις αμα σου αρεσει το κελαηδημα τους. αυτο ειναι το πιο σημαντικο. 
αμα σου αρεσει το κελαηδημα πας στο πετ σοπ και ανταλλασεις η τον αρσενικο ή την θυληκια αναλογα τι θες χαρτζ ή μαλλινουα ζευγαρι.
αν δεν σου αρεσει το κελαηδημα κανενος, πας και δινεις τα δικα σου και παιρνεις ενα ζευγαρι κοινα. 

υ.γ με τιποτα ομως δεν συγκρινεται το κελαηδημα του μαλλινουα (12 νοτες περιπου) με ενος κοινου. αλλα οτι αρεσει εσενα.

----------


## cowboysxaris

για το 8υληκο δεν εψαξα αλλα δεν νομιζω να ειναι κατι αλλο, το πηρα απο φιλο, να εμπιστευτω απο πετ μαλινουα τωρα? στο ιδιο δεν ξαναπαω δεν ειμαι και πολυ συγκρατιμενοσ αν8ρωποσ.. μου περασα και η ιδεα επιδη δεν μπορω να αποχωριστω κανενα απο τα 2 πλεον να τα κανω διασταυρωση αυτα και να βγει οτι ειναι να βγει..

----------


## gianniskilkis

Πίστεψε με δεν θα σου αρέσει το αποτέλεσμα . Καλύτερα βάλε μια  αγγελία στο χώρο των ανταλλαγών να πάρεις κάτι αντίστοιχο είτε από μάνα, είτε από πατέρα. Διαφορετικά δρόμο και τα δύο και παίρνεις κάτι που σου  κάνει κέφι από φωνή...

----------


## cowboysxaris

χωροσ αγγελιων?

----------


## Gardelius

*Forum: Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά**Μικρές Αγγελίες*

----------


## jimi gats

ÎÎµ ÏÎ¿ ÎºÎµÎ»Î±Î·Î´Î·Î¼Î± Î´ÎµÎ½ ÎµÏÎµÎ¹ Î½Î± ÎºÎ±Î½ÎµÎ¹ Î· ÏÎ±ÏÏÎ±  ,ÎµÎ½Î½Î¿Ï Î´Î»Î´ Î¿ÏÎ¹ Î¿Î»Î± ÏÎ± Î±ÏÏÎµÎ½Î¹ÎºÎ± ÎºÎµÎ»Î±Î·Î´Î¿ÏÎ½,Î±Î»Î»Î± ÏÏÎ±Î¹Î± ,Î±Î»Î»Î± Î»Î¹Î³Î¿ÏÎµÏÎ¿ ÏÏÎ±Î¹Î± ,Î±Î»Î»Î± Î´ÏÎ½Î±ÏÎ± ,Î±Î»Î»Î± ÏÎ¹Î³Î± ,ÏÎ¿ ÎºÎ±Î¸ÎµÎ½Î± ÎµÏÎµÎ¹ ÏÎ· ÏÎ±ÏÎ· ÏÎ¿Ï...ÎÎ½ Î´ÎµÎ½ ÏÎ¿ ÏÎ¿Î»ÏÏÎ±ÏÎ½ÎµÎ¹Ï ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÏÎ¿Î»Ï Î¸ÎµÏ ÎµÎ½Î± ÎºÎ±Î½Î±ÏÎ¹Î½Î¹ Î½Î± ÏÎ¿Ï ÎºÎµÎ»Î±Î·Î´Î±ÎµÎ¹ ÏÏÎ½ÎµÏÎµÎ¹Î± ÏÏÎ¿ ÏÏÎ¹ÏÎ¹ ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÏÎµ Î±ÏÏÎ¿ Î±Î½ÏÎ±ÏÎ¿ÎºÏÎ¹Î½Î¿Î½ÏÎ±Î¹ ÏÎ± ÏÎµÏÎ¹ÏÏÎ¿ÏÎµÏÎ± ÏÎ¿ÏÎ»Î±ÎºÎ¹Î± ÏÎ¿Ï ÎµÎ¹Î½Î±Î¹ Î±ÏÏÎµÎ½Î¹ÎºÎ± ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÎµÏÎ¿ÏÎ½ ÏÎ±Î¼ÏÎµÏÎ±Î¼ÎµÎ½ÏÎ¿ ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÏÏÏÏÎ· ÏÎ³ÎµÎ¹Î±...Î Î¿ÏÎµ Î´Îµ Î±Î³Î¿ÏÎ±Î¶ÎµÎ¹Ï ÏÎ¿ÏÎ»Î¹ ÏÎ¿Ï Î´ÎµÎ½ ÎµÏÎµÎ¹Ï Î±ÎºÎ¿ÏÏÎµÎ¹....ÏÏÎ±ÏÏÎ¿ÏÎ½ ÏÎ¿Î»Î»Î± ÎºÎ¿Î¹Î½Î± ÎºÎ±Î½Î±ÏÎ¹Î½Î¹Î± ÏÎ¿Ï ÎµÏÎ¿ÏÎ½ Î¼ÎµÎ³Î±Î»Î¿ ÏÎ±Î»ÎµÎ½ÏÎ¿..ÎÎ Î´ÎµÎ½ ÏÎµ ÎµÎ½Î´Î¹Î±ÏÎµÏÎµÎ¹ ÎºÎ±ÏÎ¿Î¹Î± ÏÎ±ÏÏÎ± Î´ÎµÎ½ ÏÏÎ±ÏÏÎµÎ¹ ÎºÎ±Î½ÎµÎ½Î±Ï ÏÎµÏÎ¹Î¿ÏÎ¹ÏÎ¼Î¿Ï ,Î¿ÏÏÎµ Î³Î¹Î± ÏÎºÎ¿ÏÎ±Î´Î¹ (Î±ÏÏÎ¿ ÏÎ¿ ÎºÎ±Î½Î¿ÏÎ¼Îµ ÎµÎ¼ÎµÎ¹Ï ÎµÎ½Î± Î¼Î·Î½Î± Î³Î¹Î± ÏÎ·Î½ ÎµÎºÏÎ±Î¹Î´ÎµÏÏÎ· ÏÏÎ½ Î´Î¹ÎºÏÎ½ Î¼Î±Ï ÎºÎ±Î½Î±ÏÎ¹Î½Î¹ÏÎ½ ÏÏÎ½Î·Ï),Î¿ÏÏÎµ Î±Î½ Î¸Î± ÏÎ±Î»Î±ÏÎµÎ¹ ÏÎ¿ ÏÎ¿ÏÎ»Î¹ Î±ÏÎ¿ Î±Î»Î»Î± (ÎµÎºÏÎµÎ¿Ï ÎºÎ±Î¹ Î±Î½ ÎµÎºÏÏÎµÏÎµÎ¹Ï Ï.Ï Î¼Î±Î»Î¹Î½Î¿ÏÎ± ÎºÎ±Î¹ Î¸ÎµÏ Î½Î± ÏÎ±Ï ÏÎµ Î±Î³ÏÎ½ÎµÏ ,Î½Î± Î¼Î· ÏÎ±ÏÎ¿ÏÎ½ ÎºÎ±ÏÎ¿Î±Î¹ Î»Î±Î¸Î¿Ï ÏÏÎ½Î·.)ÎÏÏÏ ÎµÎ¾Î·Î³Ï Î¼ÎµÎµÎ¹Ï Î²Î±Î¶Î¿ÏÎ¼Îµ ÏÎ¿ÏÏ ÏÎµÏÎ¹Î¿ÏÎ¹ÏÎ¼Î¿ÏÏ...ÎÎ±ÏÎ±ÏÏÎ±Î»Î±Î¶ÎµÎ  ¹Ï ÏÎ¹ Î¸ÎµÏ ,Î¿Î»Î± ÏÎ± ÏÎ¿ÏÎ»Î±ÎºÎ¹Î± ÎºÎµÎ»Î±Î·Î´Î¿ÏÎ½ ,Î´ÎµÎ½ ÎµÏÎ¿ÏÎ½ Î¿Î»Î± ÏÎ¿ Î¹Î´Î¹Î¿ ÏÎ±Î»ÎµÎ½ÏÎ¿ ,Î±ÎºÎ¿ÏÏ Î´Î¹Î±Î»ÎµÎ³ÎµÎ¹Ï ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÏÎ±Î¹ÏÎ½ÎµÎ¹Ï
(

----------


## cowboysxaris

ÏÎµ ÎµÏÏÎ±ÏÎ¹ÏÏÏ!

----------


## koukoulis

Î¤Î¿ ÏÎ¹Î¿ Î±ÏÏÎ±Î»Î­Ï ÏÎ¿Ï Î¸Î± Î¼ÏÎ¿ÏÎ¿ÏÏÎµÏ Î½Î± ÎºÎ¬Î½ÎµÎ¹Ï Î±ÏÏÎ®Î½ ÏÎ·Î½ ÏÎµÏÎ¯Î¿Î´Î¿ ÏÎ¿Ï ÏÎ± ÏÎ¿ÏÎ»Î¹Î¬ Î´ÎµÎ½ Î­ÏÎ¿ÏÎ½ ÏÏÎµÏÏÏÏÎ¿Î¹Î± ÎºÎ¹ ÎµÏÏÏÎ¿Î½ Î±Î³Î¿ÏÎ¬ÏÎµÎ¹Ï Î±ÏÏ petshop ÎµÎ¯Î½Î±Î¹ Î½Î± ÏÎ±Ï ÎºÎ±Î¹ Î½Î± ÎºÎ±Î¸Î®ÏÎµÎ¹Ï ÎµÎºÎµÎ¯ Î³Î¹Î± Î¼Î¹Î± Î´ÏÎ¿ ÏÏÎµÏ, ÎºÎ±Î»ÏÏÎµÏÎ± Î½ÏÏÎ¯Ï ÏÎ¿ ÏÏÏÎ¯ Î· ÏÎ¿ Î±ÏÏÎ³ÎµÏÎ¼Î± Î»Î¯Î³Î¿ ÏÏÎ¹Î½ ÏÎ­ÏÎµÎ¹ Î¿ Î®Î»Î¹Î¿Ï. ÎÎºÎ¿ÏÏ, ÎºÎ¿Î¹ÏÎ¬Ï ÏÏÏÎ¼Î±ÏÎ± Î´Î±ÏÏÏÎ»Î¹Î´Î¹Î¿Ï ÎºÎ±Î¹ Î±Î³Î¿ÏÎ¬Î¶ÎµÎ¹Ï. ÎÏÏÎ­Ï ÏÎ¹Ï ÏÏÎµÏ ÏÎ± ÎºÎ±Î½Î±ÏÎ¯Î½Î¹Î± ÏÏÎ½Î®Î¸ÏÏ ÎºÎµÎ»Î±ÏÎ´Î¿ÏÎ½. ÎÎ»Î»Î¬ Î¸Î± ÏÎ¿Ï ÏÏÎ½Î¹ÏÏÎ¿ÏÏÎ± Î½Î± Î²ÏÎµÎ¹Ï, Î±ÏÎ¿Ï ÏÏÎ¿ÏÎ´Î¹Î¿ÏÎ¯ÏÎµÎ¹Ï ÏÎ· ÏÎ¬ÏÏÎ±, Î¼Î­ÏÏ YouTube ÏÎµÏÎµÎ¹ÏÎµÎ¯Î½, Î½Î± Î²ÏÎµÎ¹Ï ÏÏÎ· ÏÏÎ½Î­ÏÎµÎ¹Î± ÎµÎºÏÏÎ¿ÏÎ­Î±, Î½Î± Î´ÎµÎ¹Ï ÏÎ·Î½ ÎµÎºÏÏÎ¿ÏÎ® ÏÎ¿Ï, ÏÏÎ¹ ÏÎ¬ Â´ÏÎµÎ¹ ÏÏÎ¿Î½ÏÎ¹ÏÎ¼Î­Î½Î±, ÎºÎ±Î¸Î±ÏÎ¬ ÎºÎ»Ï, Î½Î± Î±ÎºÎ¿ÏÏÎµÎ¹Ï ÎºÎ±Î¹ Î½Î± Î±Î³Î¿ÏÎ¬ÏÎµÎ¹Ï, ÏÎ¿ Î¿ÏÎ¿Î¯Î¿ ÏÎ¹Î¸Î±Î½ÏÏ Î¸Î± ÏÎ¿Ï ÎºÎ¿ÏÏÎ¯ÏÎµÎ¹ Î»Î¹Î³ÏÏÎµÏÎ¿ ÎºÎ±Î¹ Î¸Î± ÎµÎ¯Î½Î±Î¹ ÏÎ¹Î¿ Î±Î¾Î¹ÏÏÎ¹ÏÏÎ¿, ÏÏÏ ÏÎ·Î½ Î­Î½Î½Î¿Î¹Î± ÏÏÎ¹ ÏÎ¿ ÏÎ¿ÏÎ»Î¬ÎºÎ¹ Î¼Îµ Î¼ÎµÎ³Î±Î»ÏÏÎµÏÎ· ÏÎ¹Î¸Î±Î½ÏÏÎ·ÏÎ± Î¸Î± ÎµÎ¯Î½Î±Î¹ ÏÎ¹Î¿ ÏÎ³Î¹Î­Ï. ÎÏÎ¿Î½ Î±ÏÎ¿ÏÎ¬ Î±ÏÏÎ¬ ÏÎ¿Ï Î­ÏÎµÎ¹Ï, Î±Î½ Î´ÎµÎ½ ÏÎ± Î¸Î­Î»ÎµÎ¹Ï Î´ÏÏÏÎ±, ÏÏÎ¿ÏÎ¹Î¼ÏÏÎµÏÎ¿ ÏÎµ ÎºÎ¬ÏÎ¿Î¹Î¿Î½ ÏÎ¿Ï Î¸Î± ÏÎ± ÏÏÎ¿Î½ÏÎ¯ÏÎµÎ¹ ÎºÎ¹ ÏÏÎ¹ ÏÎµ ÎºÎ¬ÏÎ¿Î¹Î¿ petshop. ÎÎ»Î»Î¬ Î¬ÎºÎ¿Ï ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÏÎ¿ ÎºÎµÎ»Î¬Î·Î´Î¹ÏÎ¼Î± ÏÏÎ½ Î¼Î±Î»Î¹Î½Î¿ÏÎ¬, Î­ÏÎµÎ¹ Î½ÏÏÎµÏ ÏÎ¿Î»Î»Î­Ï, Î®ÏÎ¿ÏÏ Î½ÎµÏÎ¿Ï ÎºÎ±Î¹ Î±Î½ ÏÎ¿ Î­ÏÎµÎ¹Ï Î¼Î­ÏÎ± ÏÏÎ¿ ÏÏÎ¯ÏÎ¹, Î´Îµ Î¸Î± ÏÎ¿Ï ÏÏÎ¬ÏÎµÎ¹ ÏÎ± ÏÏÎ¼ÏÎ±Î½Î±, ÏÏÏÏ Î¸Î± ÏÎ¬Î¸ÎµÎ¹Ï Î±Î½ Î­ÏÎµÎ¹Ï Î²ÏÎ¿Î½ÏÎ¿ÏÏÎ½Î¿ ÏÎ¿ÏÎ»Î¯.

----------


## ÎÎ±ÏÎ¿Î»Î¯Î½Î±

> Î Î¯ÏÏÎµÏÎµ Î¼Îµ Î´ÎµÎ½ Î¸Î± ÏÎ¿Ï Î±ÏÎ­ÏÎµÎ¹ ÏÎ¿ Î±ÏÎ¿ÏÎ­Î»ÎµÏÎ¼Î± . ÎÎ±Î»ÏÏÎµÏÎ± Î²Î¬Î»Îµ Î¼Î¹Î±  Î±Î³Î³ÎµÎ»Î¯Î± ÏÏÎ¿ ÏÏÏÎ¿ ÏÏÎ½ Î±Î½ÏÎ±Î»Î»Î±Î³ÏÎ½ Î½Î± ÏÎ¬ÏÎµÎ¹Ï ÎºÎ¬ÏÎ¹ Î±Î½ÏÎ¯ÏÏÎ¿Î¹ÏÎ¿ ÎµÎ¯ÏÎµ Î±ÏÏ Î¼Î¬Î½Î±, ÎµÎ¯ÏÎµ Î±ÏÏ ÏÎ±ÏÎ­ÏÎ±. *ÎÎ¹Î±ÏÎ¿ÏÎµÏÎ¹ÎºÎ¬ Î´ÏÏÎ¼Î¿ ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÏÎ± Î´ÏÎ¿ ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÏÎ±Î¯ÏÎ½ÎµÎ¹Ï ÎºÎ¬ÏÎ¹ ÏÎ¿Ï ÏÎ¿Ï  ÎºÎ¬Î½ÎµÎ¹ ÎºÎ­ÏÎ¹ Î±ÏÏ ÏÏÎ½Î®...*



ÎÎ±Î¹ ÏÏÏÎ¹ÎºÎ¬ Î¼ÏÎ¿ÏÎµÎ¯ Î½Î± Î²Î¬Î¶ÎµÎ¹ ÎºÎ¹ Î­Î½Î± cd Î¿Î»Î·Î¼ÎµÏÎ¯Ï Î¼Î± ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÏÎ¿ Î²ÏÎ¬Î´Ï (Î¼Î¹Î±Ï ÏÎ¿Ï ÏÎ¿ cd Î´ÎµÎ½ Î¸Î± ÏÏÎµÎ¹Î¬Î¶ÎµÏÎ±Î¹ ÎºÎ±Î¹ Î½Î±.. "ÎºÎ¿Î¹Î¼Î¬ÏÎ±Î¹")..................


...Î±Î½Î±ÏÎµÏÏÎ¼Î±ÏÏÎµ ÏÎ¬Î½ÏÎ± ÏÎµ Î¶ÏÎ½ÏÎ±Î½Î¬ ÏÎ»Î¬ÏÎ¼Î±ÏÎ± Î® Î´Î¹Î±Î²Î¬Î¶Ï ÎºÎ¬ÏÎ¹ Î¬Î»Î»Î¿;

----------


## jimi gats

ÎµÎ³ÏÎ±ÏÎµ ÎµÎ½Î±Ï ÏÎ¹Î»Î¿Ï Î¿ÏÎ¹ Î±ÏÎ¿ Î¿Î»Î±  ÏÎ± ÏÎ¿ÏÎ»Î¹Î± ÏÎ·Î³ÎµÏ ÎºÎ± Î¹ ÎµÏÎµÏÎµÏ ÏÎµ ÏÎ±ÏÎ¶...Î¼Î±ÎºÎ±ÏÎ¹ Î½Î± ÏÎµÏ ÏÎµÏÎµÎ¹ ÏÎ±Î½Ï ÏÎµ ÏÎ±ÏÎ¶ Î³Î¹Î±ÏÎ¹ ÏÏÏÎµ Î¸Î± Î³Î½ÏÏÎ¹Î¶ÎµÏ ÏÎ¹ ÏÎ·Î¼Î±Î¹Î½ÎµÎ¹ ÏÏÎ±Î³Î¿ÏÎ´Î¹ Î¼Îµ ÎºÎ»ÎµÎ¹ÏÏÎ¿ ÏÎ±Î¼ÏÎ¿Ï ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÏÎ¿Î¹Î¿ÏÎ¹ÎºÎµÏ ÏÏÎ½ÎµÏ...ÎÎ»Î»Î± ÎµÎ¹Î¼Î±Î¹ ÏÎ¹Î³Î¿ÏÏÎ¿Ï Î¿ÏÎ¹ Î¼Î¿Î½Î¿ ÏÎµ ÏÎ±ÏÎ¶ Î´ÎµÎ½ ÎµÏÎµÏÎµÏ ....Î¿Î»Î± ÏÎ± ÎºÎ¹ÏÏÎ¹Î½Î± Î²Î±ÏÏÎ¹Î¶Î¿Î½ÏÎ±Î¹ ÏÏÎ·Î½ ÎµÎ»Î»Î±Î´Î± ÏÎ±ÏÎ¶ ÎºÎ±Î¹ Î¼Î±Î»Î¹Î½Î¿ÏÎ±....
ÎÎ¹Î± Î½Î± Î²Î±Î»Î¿ÏÎ¼Îµ ÏÎµ Î¼Î¹Î± ÏÎµÎ¹ÏÎ± ÏÎ± ÏÏÎ±Î³Î¼Î±ÏÎ± Î¾Î±Î½Î±Î»ÎµÏ...Î Î¿ÏÎ»Î¹ Î±Î³Î¿ÏÎ±Î¶Î¿ÏÎ¼Îµ Î¼Î¿Î½Î¿ Î¿ÏÎ±Î½ ÏÎ¿ ÎµÏÎ¿ÏÎ¼Îµ  Î±ÎºÎ¿ÏÏÎµÎ¹.Î Î¿ÏÎ»Î¹ Î±Î³Î¿ÏÎ±Î¶Î¿ÏÎ¼Îµ Î¼Î¿Î½Î¿ Î±Î½ ÎµÏÎ¿ÏÎ¼Îµ ÎµÎ¾ÎµÏÎ±ÏÎµÎ¹ ÏÎ·Î½ ÏÎ³ÎµÎ¹Î± ÏÎ¿Ï..ÎºÎ±Î¹  Î¼Î¿Î½Î¿ Î±Î½ ÎµÏÎµÎ¹ Î´Î±ÏÏÏÎ»Î¹Î´Î¹ ÎºÎ±Î¹ Î±Î½ ÎµÎ¹Î½Î±Î¹ ÏÏÎ½Î·Ï ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÎµÏÎµÎ¹ Î´Î¹Î±Î³ÏÎ½Î¹ÏÏÎµÎ¹ Î½Î± ÎµÏÎµÎ¹ ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÏÎ· ÏÏÏÏÎ± ÏÎ¿Ï....
ÎÏÎ¿ ÎºÎµÎ¹ ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÏÎµÏÎ± ÏÏÎ±ÏÏÎ¿ÏÎ½ ÎµÎ½Î± ÏÏÏÎ¿ ÏÎ±ÏÏÎµÏ ...Î£Î¹Î³Î¿ÏÏÎ± ÏÎ± Î¼Î±Î»Î¹Î½Î¿ÏÎ± ÏÎ± ÏÎ¹Î¼ÏÏÎ±Î½ÏÎ¿ ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÏÎ± ÏÎ±ÏÎ¶ ÎµÎ¹Î½Î±Î¹ Î±Î»Î»Î· ÎºÎ±ÏÎ·Î³Î¿ÏÎ¹Î± ÏÎ¿Î¹Î¿ ÏÎ±Î»Î±Î½ÏÎ¿ÏÏÎ±,ÏÎ¿Ï ÏÏÎµÎ¹Î±Î¶ÎµÏÎ±Î¹ Î½Î± Î¾ÎµÏÎµÎ¹Ï ÎºÎ±ÏÎ¿Î¹Î± Î²Î±ÏÎ¹ÎºÎ± ÎºÎ± Î¹ Î½Î±  Î¼Î·Î½ Î´Î¹Î±ÎºÎ±ÏÎµÏÎµÏÎ±Î¹ Î±ÏÎ¿ ÏÎ·Î½ Î½Î¿Î¿ÏÏÎ¿ÏÎ¹Î± ÏÎ¿Ï Î¼ÏÎ±ÏÏÎ±ÏÎ´ÎµÎ¼Î±ÏÎ¿Ï....ÎÏÎ¿Î½ Î±ÏÎ¿ÏÎ± ÏÎ¿ ÎºÎµÎ»Î±Î·Î´Î·Î¼Î± Î¿ ÎºÎ±Î¸ÎµÎ½Î±Ï ÏÎ¿ ÏÎµÎ¹ Î´Î¹Î±ÏÎ¿ÏÎµÏÎ¹ÎºÎ± ÏÏÎ¿ Î¼ÏÎ±Î»Î¿ ÏÎ¿Ï.Î¥ÏÎ±ÏÏÎ¿ÏÎ½ ÎºÎ±Î½Î±ÏÎ¹Î½Î¹Î±  ÎºÎ¿Î¹Î½Î± ÏÎ¿Ï ÎµÏÎ¿ÏÎ½ Î¼ÎµÎ³Î±Î»Î¿ ÏÎµÏÎµÏÏÎ¿ÏÎ¹Î¿ ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÎµÎ¹Î½Î±Î¹ ÏÎ±Î»Î±Î½ÏÎ¿ÏÏÎ± ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÏÎ±Î½Ï Î±ÏÎ¿ Î¿Î»Î± ÏÎµÏÏÎ¹ÎºÎ± ÏÎ¿ÏÎ»Î¹Î±...Î´Î»Î´ ÎºÎµÎ»Î·Î´Î¿ÏÎ½ Î±Î½Î± ÏÎ±ÏÎ± ÏÏÎ¹Î³Î¼Î· ÏÏÏÎ¹Ï Î±Î½Î±ÏÏÎ¿Î»ÎµÏ  ÏÎµ Î¿Î»Î± ÏÎ± Î¼ÎµÏÎ·..ÎÎ¹Î±Î»ÎµÎ³ÎµÎ¹Ï ,ÏÎ±ÏÎ½ÎµÎ¹Ï ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÏÏÏÎ±Ï ...Î´Îµ ÏÎ±Ï ÏÏÎ± Î³ÎºÎ±Î²Î± Î¼ÏÎ±Î½Î¿Î½ÏÎ±Ï ÏÏÎ¿ ÏÏÏÏÎ¿ Î¼Î±Î³Î±Î¶Î¹ ÏÎ¿Ï Î²Î»ÎµÏÎµÎ¹Ï....ÎÏÎ¹ÏÎ·Ï Î±Î½ Î¸ÎµÎ»ÎµÎ¹ ÎºÎ±ÏÎ¿Î¹Î¿Ï Î½Î± Î¼Î±Î¸ÎµÎ¹ ÏÎ¿ ÏÎ±ÏÎ¶ Î· ÏÎ¿ Î¼Î±Î»Î¹Î½Î¿ÏÎ±  Î±Ï ÎºÎ±Î½ÎµÎ¹ Î¼Î¹Î±  Î±Î½Î±Î¶Î·ÏÎ·ÏÎ· ÎºÎ± Î¹ Î¸Î± Î´ÎµÎ¹ ÏÎ¹ ÏÎ·Î¼Î±Î¹Î½ÎµÎ¹ ÎµÎ½Î± ÏÎ±Î¼Î·Î»Î¿ÏÏÎ½Î¿ ÎºÎµÎ»Î±Î·Î´Î¹ÏÎ¼Î±..ÎºÎ±Î»Î· ÏÏÎ½ÎµÏÎµÎ¹Î±..
ÎÎ±Î¹ Î±Ï Î¼Î·Î½ Î¾ÎµÏÎ½Î±Î¼Îµ Î¿ÏÏÏ ÏÏÎ¿ÏÏ Î±Î½Î¸ÏÏÏÎ¿ÏÏ ÎµÏÏÎ¹ ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÏÏÎ± Î¶ÏÎ½ÏÎ±Î½Î± Î¼Î±ÏÎ¹Î± ÎºÎ±Î»Î±Ï Î´Îµ Î²Î³Î±Î¹Î½ÎµÎ¹ ÎºÎ±Î¸Îµ Î¼ÎµÏÎ±!!!

----------


## cowboysxaris

Î¤Î¿ ÏÎ¹Î»Ï ÏÎ¿ÏÎ­ Î¸Î± Î¼Î±Ï ÏÎ¿ Î´ÏÏÎµÎ¹Ï;;

----------


## jimi gats

ÏÎ¹ ÎµÎ½Î½Î¿ÎµÎ¹Ï?Î±Î½ ÏÏÏÎ¹ÎºÎ± Î±ÏÎµÏÎ¸ÏÎ½ÎµÏÎ±Î¹ ÏÎµ Î¼ÎµÎ½Î±...

----------

